# Feliz CumpleaÑos Para Un Pollo Extraordinario!!!



## Soledad Medina

*¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!! *

*Me complace ser la primera en felicitar en su día a un forero extraordinario, muy querido y admirado por todos. *

*Para el Pollito más inteligente, culto y agradable de todos, mis deseos de muchas sonrisas y mucho cariño en este día tan especial.*

*No concibo a WordReference sin tu presencia, tus valiosos aportes y tu amabilidad.*

*Un cariñoso saludo desde Miami*
*Soledad*


----------



## Mate

No sé cuantos años cumplís, pero ya el hecho de que un pollo cumpla años es una hazaña extraordinaria; lo común es que vayan a parar a una parrilla o a un KFC, o que sean ascendidos a la categoría gallo, en el mejor de los casos.

 ¡¡¡Feliz Cumple Fénix!!! ​ 
Mate​


----------



## Vanda

The best way to commemorate? A frango barbecue, for sure!

Pardon for the joke!  Have a great birthday!


----------



## rocamadour

* BUON COMPLEANNO FP!!!* ​


----------



## krolaina

Happy Birthday...!! (again) Don´t worry this time I´m not gonna sing...
Have a lovely day!


----------



## Rayines

¡A la miércoles!...salimos de una congratulación y pasamos a otra.
¡¡Muy feliz cumple, pollito!!


----------



## danielfranco

_[Static...]

[...]

[We join our program already in progress:]

... suddenly, little Petronila couldn't stop thinking of Mike.
"He's, like, always on my mind, know what I mean?"

Unfortunately for him, he was obliged to stay for the birthday dinner...

You're listening to The Far Side Theater.

[Click. Silence.]
_ 
Ahem...
Sorry, Mr. Mike, I was trying to tune this post to a radio station playing "Happy B-Day", but couldn't find it. I guess we'll just have to have krolaina sing it for you...

Ah, well, Happy B-Day to you anyway. Next year you'll finally be twenty, right?


----------



## Cereth

Konnichiwa hyoko-kun! (pollito)
 Hay que celbrar comiendo unos ricos どらやき (dorayaki)http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Dorayaki_inside.jpg

Espero cumplas más años y que estés muy bien!!!

Mil Felicidades y sigue kikirikiando


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Rayines said:


> ¡A la miércoles!...salimos de una congratulación y pasamos a otra.
> ¡¡Muy feliz cumple, pollito!!


 
 
ocurrente Inés...

Feliz cumpleños al Pollo Fenix, un abrazo desde Venezuela para tí.

Rosa


----------



## Eugin

No muy inspirada hoy, Señor Pollo, ¡pero no quería perderme la oportunidad de saludarlo en tremenda ocasión!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! 

May you have a great celebration with all the people you love and who love you!! 
You are such an incredible person around here!! Please, don´t ever leave us!! 

(Estuve toda la tarde haciéndote ésto... guarda con empacharte, ya que descuento que te va a encantar!!   )
 
¡Un abrazo grandototeee!! y  Feliz Cumple!!


----------



## geve

But when oh when do you find time to age??? 
And if it indeed is your birthday, then where is _my_ cake? 
Oh well - party everyone! I'm sorry if I come empty-handed, but you should be glad I don't knit. 

Happy birthday Super Pollito.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

There is always something to celebrate for THE pollo: his half million posts or his haft million years! That's too much for me. I officially quit...! Unless... you manage to upload your new avatar with background transparency .(*) 



(*) yes, I never forget...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

No puedo creerlo, apenas te felicité por algo, y ahora tu cumpleños deberas que estás lleno de sorpresas y alegrías.
Bueno en este cumpleños porfa, ¡Descansa! y no respondas post eh (Bueno sólo este je je)

Cuídate mucho y esperemos sigas mucho timepo con nosotros hasta llegar a ser un gran y sabio pollo. 

Y que te la pases súper bien con tus amigos y familiares, ahora que si dentro de tus amigos están *estas*, mejor alejalas de ti.


----------



## loladamore

Happy Birthday Mike-pollo.
Espero que te lleven gallo.

Saludos.
Lola


----------



## krolaina

danielfranco said:


> I guess we'll just have to have krolaina sing it for you...


 
Have I been appointed the official singer of the "forumses"?! Glup!! You´ve made a big mistake!


----------



## fenixpollo

Thank you, everybody, for the wonderful birthday wishes.  Of course, I spent a few minutes of my birthday with you guys... after all, on one's birthday, one should indulge oneself with life's pleasures, no?  

Gracias and merci for all of the wonderful gifts... especially to Karine, for not forgetting me. (it worked!)    Since none of you were able to join me in person, I had a sake and a beer for you.

Cheers!


----------



## Bienvenidos

Why is it that I'm always late for the party?!?!??!

* HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYY!!!
A beber y a tragar, ¡que el mundo se va acabar!   

*


----------



## heidita

Bienvenidos said:


> Why is it that I'm always late for the party?!?!??!
> 
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAYYYY!!!*
> *A beber y a tragar, ¡que el mundo se va acabar!   *


 
YA SOMOS DOS, ¡¡QUÉ DESASTRE!!

Espero que quede cerveza!!!!!!

Feliz día, Hähnchen!


----------



## clotimer

Pollito!!!!!!!!!!
FELICIDADES!!!
Besos


----------



## fenixpollo

Thanks, Heidi, Bien and Cloti for the belated birthday wishes! There's still Guiness left in the keg, so welcome to the party!


----------



## micafe

*Pollito, perdona el haber llegado tarde. Así soy yo. Pero buenas intenciones sí tengo.*

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU, DEAR MIKE*
*QUE LOS CUMPLAS FELIZ.*


----------

